# 2004 Maxima SE



## DesDmellow (Aug 5, 2014)

I was driving today at 70 KMPH when I noticed that my battery light and Brake light on the dashboard came on and went off after about 20 seconds. My Battery is about 4 years old and my alternator was replaced about 3 years ago. What do you think could be the reason for the battery and brake lights to come on and go off? It did not affect the car speed or the car did not stall.


----------



## DesDmellow (Aug 5, 2014)

Now my brake light remains on until I turn the car off. Any suggestions?


----------

